# Gefälschter Vollstreckungsbescheid



## gta4-soldier (9 Mai 2008)

tach zusammen, voll kompliziert hier eine upload zu mache. lese länger mit hier und hab nicht gezahlt und dann was von gericht bekommen. nur zur WARNUNG für alle hier von der Sc****bande!!!!


----------



## Heiko (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Flirtcafe.***



gta4-soldier schrieb:


> tach zusammen, voll kompliziert hier eine upload zu mache. lese länger mit hier und hab nicht gezahlt und dann was von gericht bekommen. nur zur WARNUNG für alle hier von der Sc****bande!!!!


Was ist denn daran so kompliziert?


----------



## gta4-soldier (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Flirtcafe.***

hoffe hat der upload geklappt sehe nur rotes x bei mir. WARNE ALLE VOR DIESER BANDE!


----------



## wahlhesse (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Flirtcafe.***

Hallo,

für mich sieht das aus, als wenn auf einen Mahnbescheid NICHT reagiert wure. Dummer Fehler. 

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## KatzenHai (9 Mai 2008)

*AW: Flirtcafe.***



gta4-soldier schrieb:


> tach zusammen, voll kompliziert hier eine upload zu mache. lese länger mit hier und hab nicht gezahlt und dann was von gericht bekommen. nur zur WARNUNG für alle hier von der Sc****bande!!!!





wahlhesse schrieb:


> Dummer Fehler.


Sag mal, gta4-Soldier,

wieso hältst du eigentlich das Exemplar der Gegenseite in Händen? Der Scan zeigt das *Aktenexemplar des Antragstellers*, welches sich ordnungsgemäß bei RA B.  in Regensburg befinden sollte ... Der muss übrigens sehr frisch sein, im Telefonbuch und im Verzeichnis der RA-Kammer Nürnberg ist er noch unbekannnt ...

Ich komme mir gerade so vor, als wollte man mich ziemlich verarschen! Wenn ja: Untauglicher Versuch!


----------



## SEP (9 Mai 2008)

*AW:  Gefälschter Vollstreckungsbescheid*

Aus http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41514 abgetrennt und hierher verschoben - der eigentliche Thread darf von solcherlei Machenschaften unbeleckt bleiben.

_modaction.sep_


----------



## Heiko (9 Mai 2008)

*AW:  Gefälschter Vollstreckungsbescheid*



gta4-soldier schrieb:


> tach zusammen, voll kompliziert hier eine upload zu mache. lese länger mit hier und hab nicht gezahlt und dann was von gericht bekommen. nur zur WARNUNG für alle hier von der Sc****bande!!!!


Ich fasse mal zusammen: www.gefakter-bescheid.de


----------

